# R10 Cannot Receive All Channels



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

I recently moved my R10 to our mostly finished basement. I ran new cables from the multiswitch, but for some reason, I cannot get both tuners and all channels to work. I can get local channels and ESPN, but cannot get HBO or 101. I am not sure what is causing this.

I have a slimline dish with four cables connecting into a four in eight out multiswitch (I am not sure the model). The signal strength for both tuners seems good on 101. I am not sure what dish type to select for the DVR. I reconfigured the dish set up and could only get the system to work with a round dish. Do I need to select a different dish? None of the dishes listed resemble my dish.

I do not have any issues on my other two HD DVRs, which leads me to believe this is not a multiswitch issue. I am using RG6 cable with a mix of different tips. Could this be caused by the tips? Could the multiswitch be bad or half of it be bad?

I am at a loss. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, my first guess would be that you have the wrong dish selected. If you have a Slimline, then selecting the round dish in the setup is going to cause problems for you. 

One way you can check to see if it might be a cabling issue is to put one of your HR2x's in place of your R10 and see if that works alright. You can also try switching the cables on the multi-switch to help determine if it might be a multi-switch issue, but I would start with the dish setup first.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe you should be selecting 3LNB or Phase III etc dish type since I dont believe the older R10s can see the slimline or sidecar styles dishes....since everything on 99 and 103 is mpeg4 anyway they have absolutely no reason to be able to see them.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I believe you should be selecting 3LNB or Phase III etc dish type since I dont believe the older R10s can see the slimline or sidecar styles dishes....since everything on 99 and 103 is mpeg4 anyway they have absolutely no reason to be able to see them.


I was not sure what dish type to use. I will give this one a try. I am not sure if I ever changed it when I had the slimline and HD installed.



The Merg said:


> Well, my first guess would be that you have the wrong dish selected. If you have a Slimline, then selecting the round dish in the setup is going to cause problems for you.
> 
> One way you can check to see if it might be a cabling issue is to put one of your HR2x's in place of your R10 and see if that works alright. You can also try switching the cables on the multi-switch to help determine if it might be a multi-switch issue, but I would start with the dish setup first.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for the response. I am not sure if I can move one of my HR receivers to see if they work since the TV is fairly old and only has a coax connection.

I will give this a try to narrow down my issues.

On a related note, is there any way to eliminate the daily call on the R10? Since this is in an semi-finished basement, I do not have any phone connection available.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

If you have a R10 then the dish type you selected is fine, make sure you are getting good signal acrosss the board why dont you post your signal strength from the 101 satellite and also as Merg said check you cables again


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

PearlMikeJam said:


> On a related note, is there any way to eliminate the daily call on the R10? Since this is in an semi-finished basement, I do not have any phone connection available.


Nope. Your best bet would to be to use one of the Magic Jack or similar units to put a phone jack near your TV. I used one of those for years without an issue.

- Merg


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

naijai said:


> If you have a R10 then the dish type you selected is fine, make sure you are getting good signal acrosss the board why dont you post your signal strength from the 101 satellite and also as Merg said check you cables again


Signal strength when I set up the DVR was 93 with a peak of 97 on tuner 1 and 86 with a peak of 90 on tuner 2 for 101. This seemed to be very temperamental and often times tuner 2 would just go out. Where can I find what channels are associated with the different satellites? I do not understand why I can get ESPN and my local channels but not HBO or The 101 and Sports Mix.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

PearlMikeJam said:


> Signal strength when I set up the DVR was 93 with a peak of 97 on tuner 1 and 86 with a peak of 90 on tuner 2 for 101. This seemed to be very temperamental and often times tuner 2 would just go out. Where can I find what channels are associated with the different satellites? I do not understand why I can get ESPN and my local channels but not HBO or The 101 and Sports Mix.


Different channels are broadcast from different transponders so depending if you are getting your full signal form transponders 1 - 32 ignoring 4,12,20,18,26,28 then you it may be something else causing your problem fill out the template with your signal strength

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º) (4,12,18,20,26, and 28 are spotbeams)
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

PearlMikeJam said:


> Signal strength when I set up the DVR was 93 with a peak of 97 on tuner 1 and 86 with a peak of 90 on tuner 2 for 101. This seemed to be very temperamental and often times tuner 2 would just go out. Where can I find what channels are associated with the different satellites? I do not understand why I can get ESPN and my local channels but not HBO or The 101 and Sports Mix.


You need to get a good signal (80's or 90's) on most of the transponders on the 101. However, some of the transponders are sent on SPOT BEAMS meaning you may get a zero. This is OK. But if the numbers vary or go out like you said about tuner 2, you probably have a cabling issue.

As suggested earlier, try swapping with another of your receivers and see if the problems persist.

PS: Using the "18" round dish" selection will work fine and give you 99% of the SD channels available to you. There are only 2 SD channels (that aren't in Spanish) on the 119, a shopping channel and a religious channel.

You can see what channels are on what transponders from a listing posted on this system at the beginning of the general discussion forum.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. After spending a few hours on this, I am at a bit of a loss. I have two 75 foot cable runs to the box. I have narrowed the issue down to one of the cables, but cannot determine what is causing the problem. IT appeared to be the tips, but I have tried several different tips and nothing works. I get the best signal by stripping a long piece of the cable and plugging the bare cable into the multiswitch. The bare cable seems to yield the highest signal strength on both the multiswitch and DVR side. Why would tips kill the signal?

On the DVR side, I get decent signals with bare cable on most transponders. The range on this tuner is from 63 to 97 on all transponders except 17. Transponder 17 is all over the board, but hovers around 40.

I do not see how a brand new run of cable could be bad. What am I missing?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

PearlMikeJam said:


> I do not see how a brand new run of cable could be bad. What am I missing?


It could be pinched somewhere or it just might have a manufacturing defect.

If you can just poke the center conductor into the multiswitch and get a better signal, the cable is probably shorted somewhere and the OTHER cable is providing the ground return/connection. This is very bad.

I would suggest replacing that intermittant length of cable. When you do, examine the cable carefully and I'll bet you see a pinch or cut.

Good Luck!!!


----------

